# Root mean square deviation (RMSD)



## Camilord

Hello, everybody:

How can I traslate "root mean square deviation" in Spanish? It is a statistical measure of deviation, constructed obtaining the square root of the mean of the squared deviates, as you must know. I have heard "raíz cuadrática media", but I am not sure wether or not it is the same concept.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cristalito

Desviación cuadrática media/desviación cuadrática respecto de la media


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Raíz cuadrada de la varianza

some results

Saludos.


----------



## jarosario

La forma usual en la literatura especializada es *desviación estándar*._ Desviación cuadrática media_ es una forma poco común con la que se denomina a la _varianza_ (que equivale, lógicamente, al _variance_ inglés). _Raíz cuadrada de la varianza_ puede usarse para definir la desviación estándar, pero en sucesivas alusiones al término es preferible llamarlo por su nombre.


----------



## Camilord

Thanks everybody, but the question was ill-formulated and I apologize: the "root mean square deviation" (of a theoretical model) it is not defined based in the deviates, as I said, but in the residuals, i.e., the differences between the data obtained and the expected results derived from a theoretical model. Then, it is not equal to the standard deviation.
Look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_mean_square_deviation

I believe it can be "desviación cuadrática media" as cristalito said, but anyway, can someone else help me? Thank you very much.


----------



## jarosario

Oh, right, you were talking of the RMSE of an estimator. The MSE of an estimator was translated by my Statistics teacher as MCE, *media de los cuadrados de los errores*. I haven't found an equivalent of the RMSE in my notes (something as RMCE), but I think that it would be correctly translated by *raíz cuadrada de la media de los cuadrados de los errores*, not very practical, in my opinion. By the way, my notes also define the SCE (_suma de los cuadrados de los errores_), which is just the sum of the squared deviations (or _residuales_, always from my notes)
Hope it helps.


----------



## Camilord

Thank you very much, jarosario, I will take "*raíz de la media de los cuadrados de los errores*" as you suggest, and I can abbreviate it as "*RMCE*".
"Raíz cuadrática media" stands for the standard deviation, which is not the concept I am referring.


----------



## jarosario

Glad to help.


----------



## cristalito

En matemáticas, la *media cuadrática*, *valor cuadrático medio* o _*RMS*_ (del inglés _root mean square_)  es una medida estadística de la magnitud de una cantidad variable.  Puede calcularse para una serie de valores discretos o para una función de variable continua. El nombre deriva del hecho de que es la raíz cuadrada de la media aritmética de los cuadrados de los valores.
 A veces la variable toma valores positivos y negativos, como ocurre, por ejemplo, en los errores de medida. 

Source:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_cuadrática


----------



## jarosario

Como Camilord mencionó, el RMSE inglés hace referencia a otro concepto: es una medida de cuán bueno es un estimador, en el contexto del análisis de regresión.


----------

